
A Hundred Years of Fellini - vo2maxer
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/01/27/a-hundred-years-of-fellini
======
claudeganon
None of Felini’s mid-career or late work really does anything for me, but “La
Strada” is a film I think about at least once a month, years after seeing it.
The characters are so archetypal and tragic, it feels like an adaptation of
some lost piece of ancient theater.

~~~
alakrit
If you like the archetypal, tragical, allegorical narratives which derive the
inspiration from ancient or religious cultures, then I advise you to watch
"Teorema" by Pier Paolo Pasolini. In fact, italian art cinema school was very
rich and brave in its interpretations and usage of what is considered
classical in European tradition, so there are a lot of masterpieces which you
might like.

I don't know if you're okay with scrolling wikipedia entries on films you
haven't seen (I usually do it before I watch anything), so I won't spare the
details. But there is a substantial analysis of "Teorema" structure on wiki in
case you would like to get acquainted with it.

~~~
claudeganon
Thank you so much for this suggestion! I’ll check it out right away.

------
wellpast
This is quite a cryptic piece and reading and retreading I’m quite at a loss
for what, if anything, is being said about Fellini or his work.

What am I missing or is this vapid?

8 1/2 is an “ugly display”?

What does that even mean?

It’s an incredible and feverish masterpiece, isn’t it?

What is an “ugly display” even in the context of this piece of “writing”? Is
that a pejorative or not? Is it intended to give me anything? Or is this some
diffusion of some kind?

What am I missing here?

~~~
goto11
I think it is "The City of Women" the writer considers "an ugly display".

